# Does She Look Bred?



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I bought this doe in December and was told she could possibly bred and that she had been in with the buck for five months.
She didn't look bred to me at all. Her belly has changed slightly but still doesn't look bred to me. 
But today I noticed that her vulva is swollen and her udder looks to be dropped and filling up. Do you guys think she's bred? Sorry not the best pics. Will get better ones tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We need a closer picture of her back end.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

These are the best I could get without help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm having a hard time telling. Is she building an udder at all?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes I noticed yesterday that her udder seems to just be starting to fill up. And her vulva is swollen.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Found this pic from a few weeks ago. She wasn't swollen back there


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It's to hard to tell for me


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Here's an updated pic:








I'm thinking she is bred.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks like she has a little udder development, so maybe yes?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I can't see anything in any of those pictures... If you can restrain her and take a close up, focused pic that would help!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Im going to get a hold of her tomorrow and take some better pics. I'm going to trim up the hair on her tail and udder so I can see changes easier


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Some pics from today:
















Wish I had an approximate due date for her!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yup, bred.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Bred


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

4-6 weeks left is my guess


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Updated Pics:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd say about a month to go.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How exciting I have 1 due April 25th then I have to wait another year again. If they would sell I would have at least 1 doe kid a month just so I always had babies. I can't wait to see what her kids look like.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I know kidding is always exciting. My other does aren't due till May, so I've got a little while left to wait


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I loved my may kidding last year you can just leave them in the field and let them kid where and when they want because it's warm enough outside.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

May is the latest I like to kid. Any later and it's way too hot here.
Updated pic:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Here she is today:update:


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Any guesses as to how much longer she has?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It's anyone's guess but I say 3 weeks?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

:think::arrow:


RPC said:


> It's anyone's guess but I say 3 weeks?


Me too.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm thinking maybe a little bit sooner than that.
She's pretty swollen and her ligs are pretty soft today. I give her two weeks tops. 
She's seems to be a little thin to me over her top line. Thoughts?


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

I would draw some blood and send it in for a quick cheap test!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Updated pics:


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Another two weeks?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I wish she would pop already lol I can't wait to see her kid(s). Hoping for a doeling


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Well she's got more mucous discharge today than she has had the past couple weeks and her udder is full.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hopefully you'll have kiddos soon


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm hoping so! She'll be put in the kidding stall tonight


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

: )


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm thinking she is going to kid today. She stopped eating, is off by herself, and has a dull look in her eyes. Ligs are gone and she has more discharge. 

Of course she decides to kid in the middle of the storm!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

How is she doing?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She is doing ok right now. Definitely in early labor. 
The storm is so bad it flooded my kidding pen so I had to do a makeshift one in my hay barn lol Fun day!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She's having contractions but not much progress


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Id just keep an eye on her. She has to have them eventually right? Has she tried pushing at all yet?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She's definitely pushing now.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Babies?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Nothing yet. Contractions are about 5 min apart.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She's starting to get more serious!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Poor girl is miserable!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Babies yet?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Babies? She's a cute doe


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

No babies yet. She was miserable all night so I talked with my vet last night. She had me palpate her and manually dilate her as she was already dilated a bit.
I didn't feel a baby in the birth canal so vet said to give her till morning. 
She still has heavy breathing and doesn't want to move around much. Should I have the vet out?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would either go in or call the vet it doesn't sound good.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Just talked with the vet again. I'm taking her in. She'll probably do a c-section. Has anyone had experience with that?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

No experience but I believe they can do a nerve block and take the kids out the side without putting her out completely.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm so glad you're taking her in. Prayers for a healthy outcome!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nicolemackenzie said:


> No experience but I believe they can do a nerve block and take the kids out the side without putting her out completely.


I think that's what they did to my doe because I freaked when they wanted to put her under. I had a doe react very badly to that and lost her.
So if they insist on putting her under them them goats don't do well and to start out with a very very low dose.
If she has the c section she will just need some pampering and pain meds. My doe actually shredded her uterus so I lost her but nothing to do with the c section. Good luck sorry things are not going well


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I had a doe have a c-section she was put all the way out. Didn't have any problems but lost the huge buck kid. She has gone on to have many more kids and did just fine.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope it all goes well.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Doe died in the trailer. Cut out two good size bucklings. First one was dead. Second had faint heartbeat but we couldn't save him. Vet said she had ringwomb. 
I should have done something sooner!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

So sorry


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

So sorry I had this happen to one of my does a few years back. It's always hard...


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

So sorry. It is really hard to decide when to do something. You don't want to act too soon when you don't know a for sure due date either. Don't beat yourself up over it, this happened to me this year too.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone. I've pulled kids and assisted with many deliveries before but I've never had a doe act like she did.
She never really seemed like she was in full on labor. Which is why I waited so long hoping she was just still in early labor. 
This was definitely a heartbreaking, learning process.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I'm so so very sorry! It was not your fault the vet told you to wait and you did what you were told. You have a good attitude about it, all you can really do is learn from it. Does NOT in any way take the pain away but with what we do that's all we can do. Again so very sorry you lost her


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you. It's been a rough weekend. Now I have a sick mare to deal with too. I guess when it rains it pours!


----------

